# IPDM & PNP(neutral safety switch)



## Angos (Mar 7, 2013)

Figured I'd put a post together to add to the info already out there on these issues. I noticed alot of forums about the IPDM failures so mine will focus more on the Neutral Safety Switch.

My ride : 2005 Pathfinder SE Offroad 125kmiles

IMG_1664 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Symptom: no warning, got into vehicle, turned key to start it, got nothing - would not crank at all. Dash lights & interior lights were on fine just would not crank. Tried jump starting still no crank. Checked starter, it was good.
Used a "jumper" power probe III tool

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

to bypass the IPDM box.

IMG_1634a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Vehicle started right up!
So I assumed that something was wrong with or inside the IPDM. I tried switching the ECM Relay part # 284b7-cw29e out, no difference still would not crank.

IMG_1459 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I thought at this point it was the whole IPDM box that was bad but before spending the big $$, I wanted my vehicle checked and hopefully properly diagnosed by a good Nissan mechanic. Took vehicle in, they checked IPDM box with a known good one...no difference! Further checks reviled that the Neutral Safety Switch inside the transmission has gone bad. =/ roughly an $1,800 fix. I was not prepared to dump that kinda doe in my ride right now so I went to plan B...

***Bypass the Neutral Safety Switch!***

The Nissan mechanic advised he was not aware of any known long term problems from doing this, but did make it clear that it is a safety issue because you can now technically start the vehicle in gear so for that reason shops won't do this for the liability. But he showed me how he does this off the job for people! Easy fix*
*If you'd like disconnect positive battery cable-if not shouldn't matter for this type of procedure.*
1)Open IPDM: two push clips on opposite side of box-cover comes off.
2)IPDM(white fuse box): two push clips on opposite sides- squeeze in and it sorta rolls up & out towards you.
3)Look for this wired clip and you will be completing a connection between the grey & white wires, which is what your bad Neutral Safety Switch is not doing. Mechanic suggested using a 30amp*

IMG_1465a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Get a fuseable link and solder it in!

IMG_1630 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1632 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1633 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1635 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

After its taped up, put everything back in. Vehicle starts right up like it's supposed to again. So far no issues...fingers crossed*

btw if your stranded and need to check this you can with common items available...you can either use a wire/coat hanger ect to connect the grey and white wires....or to bypass the IPDM box(incase the box is bad) you can use jumper cables and a make shift tool like this from a coat hanger.

IMG_1665 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

***vehicle in park and parking brake on!***
hook up jumper cables to your battery, turn key to on position(**ON only- NOT forced turn needed to start**) crawl underneath passenger side connect the positive jumper cable lead to your make shift tool and poke it into the wire that clips into the solenoid. **This will crank your starter so be ready to pull away when vehicle starts**just leave the other negative unhooked off to the side.

4a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*Before doing this...get comfortable with where things are and what it feels like to be under your vehicle doing this...it's sorta scary starting a vehicle laying underneath it and you don't want to take too long doing this with your key to the on position and run your battery dead. Plus make sure to tape off most of your make shift tool so there's less area to be arcing off areas underneath your vehicle.
Well hope this helps! $1800 repair fixed for $6....(minus the Nissan diagnostic fee). Just always remember...by doing this your vehicle WILL be able to be started in gear so no unattended kids allowed to be in vehicle with keys and tell others working on the vehicle about this ect. to keep folks safe!


----------



## Eli (Aug 31, 2014)

*Question*

Great write up. My pathfinder had same problem. Installed the fix, but now the pathfinder doesn't recognize what gear it is in and will not shift? Any ideas


----------



## Bailey61177 (Mar 10, 2020)

Eli said:


> *Question*
> 
> Great write up. My pathfinder had same problem. Installed the fix, but now the pathfinder doesn't recognize what gear it is in and will not shift? Any ideas
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------

